# Sunday's Show and Tell 9/25/22



## stezell (Sep 25, 2022)

Welcome to the first Sunday of Fall ya'll! Let's see what relics you've found from the past week. Whether it be bike related or not, pictures are a must! Hopefully all is well with @jd56 I thought I would take the initiative to start the weekly finds and hope all is well with my bicycle friends. 

Thank you, 
Sean


----------



## HARPO (Sep 25, 2022)

​A.G. Schladitz Albina, Dresden. Made in Germany. 1890's...1900's...? Please help me with some info.
I have a separate Post on this if you wish to see tons of photos. 😀








						A.G. Schladitz Albina, Dresden...1890's?...Just Got It | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Bought this one last night. Why? Because it looked like it was from the 1890's and I've never had a bike this old. Please enlighten me to any info on the bike, because there is precious little on the internet.  🤨 And apparently it will be, for now, the only one on The Cabe. I did a search on...




					thecabe.com


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 25, 2022)

A couple pics from yesterday at the drags, I've raced many different cars in my life but I would never drive these. Nitro Harleys, jet powered trike and a twinn SBC powered motorcycle. NOPE NOT ME. I wish I could download the videos they are crazy.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 25, 2022)

stezell said:


> Welcome to the first Sunday of Fall ya'll! Let's see what relics you've found from the past week. Whether it be bike related or not, pictures are a must! Hopefully all is well with @jd56 I thought I would take the initiative to start the weekly finds and hope all is well with my bicycle friends.
> 
> Thank you,
> Sean



You forgot to say "Please include pictures as we do love pictures!"


----------



## stezell (Sep 25, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> You forgot to say "Please include pictures as we do love pictures!"



I actually said pictures are a must Brant the aforementioned belongs to JD.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 25, 2022)

Thanks Frank & Pam for my Skid Kings VBC shirt!











& found this Takamine Jasmine at the Thrift Store. It has a really nice sound!






Happy Sunday Yall!  😎


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 25, 2022)

stezell said:


> I actually said pictures are a must Brant the aforementioned belongs to JD.



I understand, you don’t want to appropriate his catch phrase.  It is just nice to hear every week.


----------



## kunzog (Sep 25, 2022)

I just got these two Indian Papoose motorcycles. The red one is 1950  and the green one is 1949. They were in Dennis Carpenter's Cushman museum in Concord, NC for over 30 years. Need a few parts and detailing.


----------



## buck hughes (Sep 25, 2022)

Elliott Hickory bike-Columbia tricycle-Riding toy--was a great show.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 25, 2022)

HARPO said:


> ​A.G. Schladitz Albina, Dresden. Made in Germany. 1890's...1900's...? Please help me with some info.
> I have a separate Post on this if you wish to see tons of photos. 😀
> 
> View attachment 1701188
> ...




Cool bike with nice features but European bikes are often newer than they appear.  With that fork and a few other subtle features, it feels teens to 1920's period; just my guess.  Hopefully I will be proved wrong by the experts as it seems you really want this to be 19th century.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 25, 2022)

A.G. Schladitz Albina, Dresden...1890's?...Just Got It | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Bought this one last night. Why? Because it looked like it was from the 1890's and I've never had a bike this old. Please enlighten me to any info on the bike, because there is precious little on the internet.  🤨 And apparently it will be, for now, the only one on The Cabe. I did a search on...




					thecabe.com
				




@New Mexico Brant  I found this one online from 1913...


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 25, 2022)

My week started with a 5 hour loop road trip for the bikes at two locations . The Blue Mens Columbia is auctially a Bright Mint color green bike under the blue . I’m really considering trying to bring it back . The Girls Prewar Westfield is two tone green the bike has a nice Massachusetts plate . The Ship blue print is from 1924 and was part of a town wide yard sale find. The Funco Pops figures where 10 miles from my house . My son spotted them from the road on our way at back from yard sales. . He picked out 6 of them for $12 I asked how much for the other 140 of them and $45 dollars later my son was dancing to the truck . Lol he took at least half of them before I took photos . I auctialy like the Witch pin. 























































Sorry for so may photos been another nutty week.


----------



## catfish (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## stoney (Sep 25, 2022)

All I got is this upsell old mechanics fender cover


----------



## nick tures (Sep 25, 2022)

good week all this from one guy


----------



## Nashman (Sep 25, 2022)

Inspired by @CWCMAN post #22









						Sunday's Show and Tell  ...9/4/22 | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					






					thecabe.com
				



I had to look for a few of these. I was lucky to buy one direct from the Sun Star manufact. in China ( postage ouch$$) in old inventory/apparently a "blem" I can't find on the back and grey '58, then the '56 Fire from Japan, the '62-23 window white from the UK, both Ebay. They are amazing. Described best in the above post.


----------



## catfish (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (Sep 25, 2022)

I bought a really nice Elgin/Sears X-pert speedo from @badbob and did a "patina" touch up on some rash wear on the top of the cup



, and stuck it in the box I had for a NOS speedo I have on my '41 Twin Bar. Display for now.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 25, 2022)

Opened up some parts that arrived while I was away on my trip.  Thank you @oldwhizzer, @Wayne Adam , @John Gailey !  It is the small things that see a project properly through!


----------



## Nashman (Sep 25, 2022)

I always wanted one of these wind up juke box banks, found one. All tin. Haji Japan. Works.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 25, 2022)

Nothing too crazy this week.  Picked up a late 1800’s Singer and a British market 50’s Spartan.  My mom collects antique sewing machines so i grab em when i see em cheap.
Artwork on the Singer is stunning.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 25, 2022)

The local kindergarten class was chucking out a hardly used high density foam floor...

couldn’t pass it up, especially as my floor is pitted from decades of roadsalt.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 25, 2022)

I thought these were cool too.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 25, 2022)

10 Eldon  battery operated  toys from 1968 to 70 in Orig boxes..


----------



## ian (Sep 25, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Thanks Frank & Pam for my Skid Kings VBC shirt!
> 
> View attachment 1701250
> 
> ...



Nice shirt! Welcome to the club. Gonna come up and ride sometime?


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 25, 2022)

Thanks again for the shirt…






@SKIDKINGSVBC


----------



## ian (Sep 25, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Thanks again for the shirt…View attachment 1701386
> View attachment 1701387
> 
> @SKIDKINGSVBC



You're welcome to come up and ride too!!


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 25, 2022)

Just a chain guard for my Colson this week


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Sep 25, 2022)

why my wife hasn't killed me in the last 34 years I don't know...

I had to remove most the furniture to get it in there.

and, later, back out again.

its her own fault, she knows she can't go away without something happening.





at least this went over better than the dirtbike in the living room

Meanwhile found this while cleaning up the garage, forgive me if I've posted it before but its always good for a laugh. Years ago a friend over revved his mid seventies Corvette 350, this was found embedded in the parking lot under the car once the smoke cleared. As it left through the oil pump that item was never found.









finally, this was found in the shop on Friday. He was near death and hardly able to stagger across our showroom floor. As he was a good 2" long we figured he came in a box with a bicycle from Cambodia (Trek) or China (Giant) as we never see them that big in Canada...

not even at that cheapo restaurant downtown.






so all in all a good week.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 25, 2022)

ian said:


> Nice shirt! Welcome to the club. Gonna come up and ride sometime?



Ya never know what the future may hold! I would love to 🙂


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 25, 2022)

I picked up an old cycle truck from a friend's tire shop. It's been hanging up there for over 35 years and he retired last month after 50 years.   I put my own little spin on it to give it an older look.   I also picked up my 1st gas pump and won a Sears Chief at an auction yesterday.  I was so excited to see it that I didn't notice it was missing fenders.    I forgot to add that I picked up a cabinet from the same tire shop. It was covered with a couple layers of paint so I stripped it down and started  polishing it.   There was a date stamped inside for 1951.


----------



## Nashman (Sep 25, 2022)

I bought another 5 of these Rat Finks off Ebay/arrived this week. My Man cave is literally infested ( 10 of these anyway/other forms here and there) with Rats. I may have posted this backdrop before, but you get the idea. The Rat is new post material for the rules.



 They hang well with guitars.


----------



## Rollo (Sep 25, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I bought another 5 of these Rat Finks off Ebay/arrived this week. My Man cave is literally infested ( 10 of these anyway/other forms here and there) with Rats. I may have posted this backdrop before, but you get the idea. The Rat is new post material for the rules.View attachment 1701466
> 
> They hang well with guitars.



... My new license plates ...  😎


----------



## jd56 (Sep 25, 2022)

stezell said:


> Welcome to the first Sunday of Fall ya'll! Let's see what relics you've found from the past week. Whether it be bike related or not, pictures are a must! Hopefully all is well with @jd56 I thought I would take the initiative to start the weekly finds and hope all is well with my bicycle friends.
> 
> Thank you,
> Sean



Thanks Sean, been a crazy day with no internet. Back in the saddle now.
And job well done Sean.

With Memory Lane winding down Im sure many needed to showoff their goods


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 25, 2022)

ian said:


> You're welcome to come up and ride too!!



And one of these fine days I will!!!


----------



## Hastings (Sep 25, 2022)

nice local paperboy bag, a naked lady marble statue, clock, snake skeleton and a nice parts holder.


----------



## stezell (Sep 25, 2022)

jd56 said:


> Thanks Sean, been a crazy day with no internet. Back in the saddle now.
> And job well done Sean.
> 
> With Memory Lane winding down Im sure many needed to showoff their goods



I'm glad all is well JD!
Sean


----------



## 56 Vette (Sep 25, 2022)

Couldn't get time off Thurs or Friday to be at memory lane swap, but that didn't stop me from stopping by after work and walking around a little bit! This early to mid 80's Ross Mt Whitney just spoke to me. Someone took incredible care of it, all original components and real minty condition, and rides like butter!






Picked up this 24" Jamis roughneck 5 this past spring to get ready for my little guy, they will make a cool looking pair!


----------



## higgens (Sep 25, 2022)

Twin flex and 58 bus Thanks @The Hat


----------



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2022)

higgens said:


> Twin flex and 58 bus Thanks @The Hat View attachment 1701780
> 
> View attachment 1701781



More bus pics!  Beauty!!! More cowbell!!


----------



## Thee (Sep 26, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> why my wife hasn't killed me in the last 34 years I don't know...
> 
> I had to remove most the furniture to get it in there.
> 
> ...



La Cucaracha - La Cucaracha - ya no puede caminar 🪳🪳🪳 😆 hahahaha


----------



## ranman (Sep 26, 2022)

Dangit JD, I overslept again!


----------



## mrg (Sep 27, 2022)

Wouldn't take much to make that a crusty rider!😎


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 28, 2022)

kunzog said:


> I just got these two Indian Papoose motorcycles. The red one is 1950  and the green one is 1949. They were in Dennis Carpenter's Cushman museum in Concord, NC for over 30 years. Need a few parts and detailing.
> 
> View attachment 1701266
> 
> ...



I have to have these in my living room please. Would be a dream come true. WOW


----------



## pelletman (Oct 1, 2022)

buck hughes said:


> Elliott Hickory bike-Columbia tricycle-Riding toy--was a great show.
> 
> View attachment 1701271
> 
> ...



You probably realize the saddle is a later reproduction.  Elliott purchased some parts from Columbia for that bike, the saddle and the pedals were two of them.  Not impossible to find.   I have some reproduction pedals that would probably work, although they are earlier with no dust caps on them.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 1, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Cool bike with nice features but European bikes are often newer than they appear.  With that fork and a few other subtle features, it feels teens to 1920's period; just my guess.  Hopefully I will be proved wrong by the experts as it seems you really want this to be 19th century.



I don't think there is any chance of it being pre 1900


----------



## ranman (Oct 2, 2022)

mrg said:


> Wouldn't take much to make that a crusty rider!😎View attachment 1702989



True, working that direction


----------



## Thee (Oct 2, 2022)

ranman said:


> True, working that directionView attachment 1705801



That one’s cool as heck


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 2, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1701304



Hey Catfish, is this a prewar Elgin tank? Nice find...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 3, 2022)

56 Vette said:


> Couldn't get time off Thurs or Friday to be at memory lane swap, but that didn't stop me from stopping by after work and walking around a little bit! This early to mid 80's Ross Mt Whitney just spoke to me. Someone took incredible care of it, all original components and real minty condition, and rides like butter!View attachment 1701632
> View attachment 1701633
> 
> Picked up this 24" Jamis roughneck 5 this past spring to get ready for my little guy, they will make a cool looking pair!View attachment 1701634



I just picked up a near mint condition Schwinn Sprint 10 speed that I took for a long ride on Saturday... Only cost me $25.32 from the local St Vinnies.. Good deal I thought.. RideOn...


----------

